

Summer Internships at FreeAgent – Class of 2013 - lylo
http://engineering.freeagent.com/2012/11/21/summer-internships-in-engineering-class-of-2013/

======
mdhayes
Great to see Scottish startups providing internships for students. Essential
to stop the flood of talent heading to the financial sector and/or out of the
country.

------
rebyn
EU students stand no chance, why :(?

